# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτοκοληση inverter

## sifmakis

Καλησπερα ....

Προσφατα αγορασα μια μικρή (130Α) ηλεκτροκολληση inverter για ερασιτεχνική χρηση . 
Την ειχα ακουμπίσει πανω στο τραπεζι για να μου φτανει η τσιμπίδα αλλα κατα λαθος την τράβιξα και επεσε κάτω καθως δουλευε !! 
Εκει τελειωσαν ολα ! 
Δεν ξαναδουλεψε και αναβει το κοκκινο led (σφαλμα ) . 
Μπορει να προσδιορισει καποιος τι μπορει να εχει χαλασει? 
Την ανοιξα μηπως δω καμια κόληση ή τπτ σπασμενο αλλα τπτ ! 
Καθε γνώμη δεκτή .

----------


## ikaros1978

ελπιζω να μην εσπασε κανενας φεριτης γιατι σπανε τοσο ευκολα οι ατιμοι.πιο τρυφεροι απο την καρδια ενος μαρουλιου ειναι οι ατιμοι! για δες τους λιγο καλυτερα.Ψαξτην πιο ενδελεχως γιατι το σπασιμο σε καποιο σημειο μπορει να ειναι τοσο μικρο ισα ισα να σου κανει την ζημια

----------


## sifmakis

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ....

Ασχολουμε με ηλεκτρονικα αλλα οχι και σε μεγαλο βαθμο , οταν λες φεριτης εννοεις  τα transistor ?

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορει να ειναι και μια κολληση αλλα θα πρεπει να εχεις γνωσεις για αυτο το μηχανημα.

----------


## ikaros1978

τους μετασχηματιστες εννοω (πρεπει να εχει εναν μικρο και εναν μεγαλο ) που αντι για φυλλα σιδηρου E I εχει σαν πυρηνα φερριτη.Επισης μετρα για κανα βραχυκυκλωμα.Παντως αν μπορεσεις ανεβασε και καμμια φωτο.Καλυτερα ειναι 1000 ματια απ οτι 2!  :Wink: 

και επειδη το κυκλωμα ειναι υπο ταση υψηλη στα περισσοτερα σημεια θελει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ προσοχη στην υπο ταση δοκιμη

και κατι αλλο σημαντικο: οι πυκνωτες ειναι φορτισμενοι με 310 v dc για αρκετο χρονο απ την στιγμη που θα το βγαλεις απο την μπριζα!!

----------


## sifmakis

Ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας , εριξα μια προσεκτικη ματια και δεν βλεπω τπτ κακο , με εχει φαει ο πατερας μου και θα την παει σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο να την κοιταξει . 
Ας περιμενουμε να δουμε τη κουστουμι θα μας ραψει !

----------

